

Analyzing Steve Jobs' Language at D8 - philwelch
http://www.fastcompany.com/1655523/steve-jobs-d8-language-words-ceo-speak-business-talk-people-apple

======
epistemenical
Yay for meaningless linguistic analysis, like counting the number of times
Obama says "I" in a speech. Doesn't tell you anything without, at a bare
minimum, comparisons to baseline frequencies for similar speeches.

